# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Who was your favourite Brookside Character?

## Treacle

Mine has to be the fabulous Jackie Corkhill. The way she shouted at Jimmy was amazing, it was as if she was really in that situation. I loved everything about her. "Not drugs again Jimmy", she was one of the best characters ever and before it went silly her and Jimmy were one of the best soap couples ever!

----------


## Meh

Jackie must have been fit in her day, but Jimmy gave her that haggard look.

Who would my fav character be? Have to think about that - Harry Cross maybe?

----------


## Treacle

Oh yeah Harry was fantastic and Sinbad was another great character.

----------


## Treacle

This is from Debs, I think she posted it in the wrong thread.

Jimmy Corkhill

Wasnthe just the best character in a soap ever?!

so much happened to him! and i loved it all. loved him towards the end when he seemed a bit strange. 

i reall miss brookside. i liked it better than easties at the time. it was such a shame when they axed it. i never understood why. it has so many fans. 

all the characters were great bev, ron and josh they were so funny 

i miss it too maybe one day they will see sense and bring it back like they did with crossroads (but obviosly it wil do better!!)

----------


## melmarshall858

sorry repeat post

----------


## melmarshall858

yeah so many fab characters - i liked jacqui dixon and katie (till they made her boring towards the end) also liked nikki and emily shadwick and tinhead. the jordaches were great.and jimmy was one of the best long standing characters in soap.

dont know if it would work now bringing brookie back (although i would love it if they could) 2 years after everyone sold up how would they get everyone to buy their old houses back after moving on with their lives but would like to see the soap re - run

----------


## Babe14

Bad Boy Barry Grant.  At one time they were re-running Brookie from the beginning, I'm talking a few years back now, it was on Living TV.  I loved Brookie and was annoyed when they moved the time slot for the end of the series.  A re-run would be good, perhaps Saturday or Sunday afternoon on C4.

----------


## Siobhan

> Bad Boy Barry Grant. At one time they were re-running Brookie from the beginning, I'm talking a few years back now, it was on Granada plus. I loved Brookie and was annoyed when they moved the time slot for the end of the series. A re-run would be good, perhaps Saturday or Sunday afternoon on C4.


Yeah!!!! Loved Barry Grant and he was so good in the Bill too....

----------


## Meh

> Yeah!!!! Loved Barry Grant and he was so good in the Bill too....


Barry Grant rocked. From hard core socialist to hard core capitalist, on to murderer - his character was just great!

----------


## melmarshall858

> .  A re-run would be good, perhaps Saturday or Sunday afternoon on C4.



i agree i am sure loads of the old fans and maybe some new ones would tune in to see it from the beginning to see how everything started and meet some of the characters from the begging it would be a pleasane change for a sunday aft compared to the rubbish we usually have to put up with

----------


## Treacle

> Bad Boy Barry Grant.  At one time they were re-running Brookie from the beginning, I'm talking a few years back now, it was on Granada plus.  I loved Brookie and was annoyed when they moved the time slot for the end of the series.  A re-run would be good, perhaps Saturday or Sunday afternoon on C4.


I doubt it was on Granada because it's not an ITV programme.

I remember the re-runs being on LivingTV and Sky One though.

----------


## Treacle

I think they should re-run the whole lot on E4, that's the most fitting place for it and it's a CH4 channel so it should be easy to get going. However I doubt it would fit in with E4's image?  I would love a re-run up until it started to go silly. Then people might remember the good old days of Brookie more and not the mess it became. I think Channel 4 should re-run it again as a primetime soap, we would know all the spoilers but there's no harm in it. It would be quite fun actually and depending on what storyline they had going it might pull in more viewers for the channel.

----------


## Siobhan

> Barry Grant rocked. From hard core socialist to hard core capitalist, on to murderer - his character was just great!


All soap/drama could learn alot from his character

----------


## Treacle

I loved it when it was all about kitchen sink drama. Brookie was even good when it used gangsters and drugs once upon a time. I think it's the only soap that could get away with it without people complaining about it. Jimmy was on drugs and the prog was still fantastic. I used to love him and Jackie. Then it went mental and didn't they break up and one had to stay upstairs and the other downstairs so Jackie went upstairs and said she had the bathroom so Jimmy went and got one of them public loos fitted. How dreadful!!! Then we had Jimmy's mental breakdowns right up until the end. He was still a brill character though. Part of Brookie's problem was sensationalism and Phil Redmond who just has to remain executive producer, they couldn't get him out!

----------


## Meh

> All soap/drama could learn alot from his character


Now there's an idea. Forget Phil and Grant, EE should just get Barry Grant.

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah!!!! Loved Barry Grant and he was so good in the Bill too....


Yes he was a real bad boy cop. He was in something else too can't remember the name ..might of been Liverpool something, think it had Sam Jannis in it,of course he played a bad boy in this too.  Funny though I still think of him as Barry even in the Bill. I suppose it's because he still has THAT LOOK and those funny sayingsLOL! Des and Sheelagh great storyline.

In Brookie though he was so evil especially towards his best Mate Terry, he'd be looking out for him one minute then the next he'll be stabbing him in the back, remember what he did to Terry's wife Sue...

----------


## Babe14

> I doubt it was on Granada because it's not an ITV programme.
> 
> I remember the re-runs being on LivingTV and Sky One though.


Sorry got confused.  I stand corrected :Smile:  It was Living TV. (It was a few years ago and the ole memories not what it used to be!!)

----------


## Babe14

> Now there's an idea. Forget Phil and Grant, EE should just get Barry Grant.


He'd liven the square up!

----------


## Babe14

> i agree i am sure loads of the old fans and maybe some new ones would tune in to see it from the beginning to see how everything started and meet some of the characters from the begging it would be a pleasane change for a sunday aft compared to the rubbish we usually have to put up with


Also it would give those of us who'd missed a few episodes, especially the last lot to see them.  I love watching all the old stuff.  You really can see how things have changed.

----------


## Siobhan

I can't think of their name in Brookie but they were played by Ricky Tomlinson and Sue Johnston.. now the Royles.. they were really good in Brookie

----------


## Babe14

> I think they should re-run the whole lot on E4, that's the most fitting place for it and it's a CH4 channel so it should be easy to get going. However I doubt it would fit in with E4's image?  I would love a re-run up until it started to go silly. Then people might remember the good old days of Brookie more and not the mess it became. I think Channel 4 should re-run it again as a primetime soap, we would know all the spoilers but there's no harm in it. It would be quite fun actually and depending on what storyline they had going it might pull in more viewers for the channel.


I think that it should be on a TV station rather than Sky so all those who haven't got satelite can enjoy it too.

----------


## Babe14

> All soap/drama could learn alot from his character


and the writing/plots

----------


## Treacle

Sheila and Barry I think.

----------


## Treacle

> I think that it should be on a TV station rather than Sky so all those who haven't got satelite can enjoy it too.


I think channel 4 should re-show it's heyday.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think channel 4 should re-show it's heyday.


it will probably end up on channel 5 with reruns of Sunset Beach, sons and daughters and Eldorado he he  :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> I loved it when it was all about kitchen sink drama. Brookie was even good when it used gangsters and drugs once upon a time. I think it's the only soap that could get away with it without people complaining about it. Jimmy was on drugs and the prog was still fantastic. I used to love him and Jackie. Then it went mental and didn't they break up and one had to stay upstairs and the other downstairs so Jackie went upstairs and said she had the bathroom so Jimmy went and got one of them public loos fitted. How dreadful!!! Then we had Jimmy's mental breakdowns right up until the end. He was still a brill character though. Part of Brookie's problem was sensationalism and Phil Redmond who just has to remain executive producer, they couldn't get him out!


I also remember Jimmy's son who died in the extension, I was going to say a drug Overdose, but he was murdered wasn't he? Can't remember whether he was pumped with drugs or shot...

Brookie just goes to show that you can have gangster plots in a soap and it being a success, these were some of the best storyines and the ones which involved the "Bad Boys/Gangster" type characters. And the omnibus was pre watershed, O.K there was editing here and there but not a lot.  Jimmy was avery good and strong character. Compare his mental breakdown to Arthurs...

----------


## Treacle

I loved Arthur's breakdown in Easties.

I agree though Jimmy acted his breakdown v.good but it got a bit tedious.

I wish Jackie had never left to be honest.

----------


## Treacle

I just think the producers kept throwing in one big plot after another. They got Jackie Corkhill pregnant and there was just no need for it.

I agree with GR they didn't have a traditional soap pub.

----------


## Treacle

> it will probably end up on channel 5 with reruns of Sunset Beach, sons and daughters and Eldorado he he


I love Sons And Daughters lol.

----------


## Treacle

Does anyone remember Cracker, Jimmy's dog?

----------


## Babe14

> I loved Arthur's breakdown in Easties.
> 
> I agree though Jimmy acted his breakdown v.good but it got a bit tedious.
> 
> I wish Jackie had never left to be honest.


Jimmy at times was a little lost without Jackie, she really was great.  Have to admit it did go on a bit (Jimmy's breakdown) was glad when it reached it's conclusion.  I just thought that Jimmy's was more "dramatic" compared to poor Arthur's.

----------


## Siobhan

> I love Sons And Daughters lol.


Me too and sunset beach for my sins..

----------


## stacyefc

my fave was tinhead and little josh and anthony

----------


## Treacle

Josh and Bev were great before it all tragically came crashing down.

----------


## black-panther

jackie and jimmy yes they was fab

----------


## Katy

jimmy corkhill what a man

----------


## Treacle

Sinbad and Mick - great double act.

----------


## Meh

> I love Sons And Daughters lol.


I can remember watching nine months of that in the 80's when I was off school. On ITV in the afternon if I remember

----------


## Treacle

It's now on Channel 5 at 5am on a Saturday Morning.

----------


## dddMac1

> i agree i am sure loads of the old fans and maybe some new ones would tune in to see it from the beginning to see how everything started and meet some of the characters from the begging it would be a pleasane change for a sunday aft compared to the rubbish we usually have to put up with


i agree lets get on to Mersey tv and Channel 4

----------


## Siobhan

> It's now on Channel 5 at 5am on a Saturday Morning.


booo.. I don't have that channel.. Can't get it on Irish cable and don't have digital tv

----------


## Treacle

Let's begin a bring back Brookie campaign.

----------


## Babe14

> Let's begin a bring back Brookie campaign.


Count me in.

----------


## Treacle

They'll never bring it back though. I wouldn't mind if they brought it back and just forgot all the later stuff. The problem was it was once nitty and gritty, a good primetime soap that dealt with issues and played on viewers emotions with what the characters were going through. Even Hollyoaks were achieving it better before Brookie died.

----------


## ~Sooz~

> It's now on Channel 5 at 5am on a Saturday Morning.


got my hopes up there, that's what I get for reading a thread backwards!!

----------


## Treacle

I sometimes catch it if I can stay awake. I wouldn't go to bed and wake up for it though  :Smile:

----------


## flipflop

Beth Jordache and Jacqui Dixon

----------


## Chris_2k11

Jacqui Dixon was my fave.

----------


## Treacle

Bev was brilliant  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Bev was brilliant


Oh yeah Bev was brill too!   :Smile:  I actually found an old episode of Brookside the other day that id taped from a few years ago, and it was when Bev had came back off her holiday after foolishly leaving Leanne in charge of Bar brookie. And Leanne had just totally let the place go downhill, so Bev obviously sacked her, and on my tape was the scene where Bev was washing the windows outside of Bar brookie, and Leanne came asking for her job back, and she said, "Come on Bev, i'll do anything, just please give me my job back, i'll even wash the windows for ya." So then Bev went to pass her the bucket so she could wash them, but instead threw the bucket of water all over her!   :Rotfl:  lol, Leanne was drenched!   :Lol:  But then later on, she took revenge by breaking into Bar brookie and trashing the place   :Mad:  Anyway, Bev was great though!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Treacle

Bev had some great one-liners.

----------


## CrazyLea

i liked sinbad and i liked emily and tinhead

----------


## Chloe O'brien

My favourite was Jimmy Corkhill and the Grants.  Damien was a darling.  I agree they should bring brookie back they could show the repeats on a sunday morning on T4 after Hollyoaks

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

i loved sussanah farnham...dont ask me why probably becuase of all her affairs and she was attractive and i loved her death down the stairs, and the whole week revisited

bondboffin

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Jimmy Corkhill, for me!  :Smile:

----------


## Tamzi

Probably Tinhead, I don't know why he was just funny.
xxx

----------


## Treacle

Bev was brilliant in her heyday and who can forget Julia Brogan?

The way she used to say Farnham was totally brilliant! Mr and Mrs Farn-HAM.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh and remember good old Bing!   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

Yes Bing and Jean Crosby  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirsty_g

jimmy

----------


## phils little sister

Has to be Jimmy

----------


## Treacle

Mandy and Beth, Sinbad, Mick, Susannah, Patricia, Bing, Jean, Julia, DD, Ron, Jacqui, Katie, Rachel OMG it had sooo many once upon a time. What happened to this soap?
GRRRR...

----------


## Luna

I want it back   :Crying:  

They did start showing it on some cable channel about a year ago right from the start but it just suddenly stopped.

----------


## Treacle

> I want it back  
> 
> They did start showing it on some cable channel about a year ago right from the start but it just suddenly stopped.


They've showed repeats on 'Sky One' and 'LivingTV' but they're not doing them at the moment. I think 'Sky One' still have the contract to show the repeats but I don't think they will. They should just re-run it's heyday on 'Channel 4' but I don't know if they're allowed if the contract is leased out to 'Sky One' personally I think 'E4' would be the most natural place for it because it's 'Channel 4's' main 'Sky' channel but it's got more of a younger image.

----------


## Luna

E4 would be a brilliant place to show it would be brilliant hangover tv for saturday's and sundays

----------


## Treacle

I don't want them to repeat any of the bad stuff though. Once was bad enough and I only watched it out of loyalty. I did miss a few episodes towards the end though because of its late night slot I kept forgetting it was on.

----------


## Lisa321

Rachel, Jacqui and Bev were my faves.. Also Nikki and Emily Shadwick! 
And Claire sweeneys character
Whatever her name was.
Lots!

----------


## kazzie

Bobby and Shelia Grant.

My fave characters were Damon Grant and Barry with Terry.

----------


## starla

i think that the corkhill fanily was the best family, dont have a favourite at all, i really miss the old brookside

----------


## Chris_2k11

I forgot to mention Katie Rogers, another great character I really liked  :Smile:

----------


## jannine191

Jimmy Corkhill was well good !! His charcter went through a hell of alot of changes not many people go through that many changes!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Jimmy Corkhill was well good !! His charcter went through a hell of alot of changes not many people go through that many changes!!


Jimmy was brilliant. Drugs... Divorce... Depression... Robberies... Rooftop dramas... Murder... his character went through it all!!

----------


## dddMac1

i liked Jimmy corkhill

----------


## chudge

Jackie Corkhill was my favourite character

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

My favourite had to be Emily i really liked her she went through so much i didnt want her to die.

----------


## melmarshall858

i loved Emily too i cried when she died how sad was that but i couldnt believe that tinhead cheated on her whilst she was still in a coma his character completely changed then

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I agree i used to like Tim before that but when they was trying to write eeryone out in some way or another they just took some characters way to far and Tim was one of them

----------


## melmarshall858

totally agree i thought the last few weeks were laughable and totally out of character for most of the soaps

----------


## stacyefc

i really miss brookie i used to laugh my head off cos am from liverpool and towrads the end they started using words that scousers say and taking the piss out of us and i thought it was really funny

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Another one i liked was Anthony he was really sweet felt really sorry for him

----------


## stacyefc

yeah he was good in it (rAYMOND QUINN) who played him was a brilliant actor its a shame we havn't seen him in anything else

----------


## melmarshall858

i think they ruined the character of anthony by dargging out the bullying/murder storyline for too long but he was a great actor to pull it off

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Yeah i would love to see him do something else but i agree the bullying storyline went on to long.

----------


## stacyefc

it did go on too long.  did anyone like josh (bevs son) aswell? i loved him in it he was really funny

----------


## Chris_2k11

> it did go on too long.  did anyone like josh (bevs son) aswell? i loved him in it he was really funny


Oh yeah I thought he was brilliant  :Big Grin:

----------


## mikepemb

Jimmy Corkhill and Ron Dixon was two of my favourites

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Jimmy Corkhill and Ron Dixon was two of my favourites


As well as Jimmy, Ron was brilliant. I loved all the arguments he used to have with Max!  :Big Grin:

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

> i loved Emily too i cried when she died how sad was that but i couldnt believe that tinhead cheated on her whilst she was still in a coma his character completely changed then


Although it was out of character I could partly see where this was coming from he did it out of grief and hurt. Even after this I never doubted how much he loved Emily.  :Heart:

----------


## stacyefc

barry grant was also a great character and i like lindsey corkhill aswell

----------


## melmarshall858

i agree about lyndsay and her little girl thought they were great additions to the close when they came although i thought it got a bit silly when she tried to become gangster

----------


## *-Rooney-*

my favourite character had to be jimmy corkhill he was a brill actor and had so many good storylines

----------

